
Do you own your digital content? - kevin2r
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2012/sep/03/do-you-own-your-digital-content
======
kevin2r
My question is, will ever be a system that allows you to share or sell the
content you buy online i.e, books, music, movis, etc. If you are buying it at
the original physical item price, why would I prefer to get it online when I
can't even give it to a friend. Would this alleviate people copying and
distributing not owned content?

~~~
fghtr
Here you go: [http://magnatune.com](http://magnatune.com)

"We encourage you to give 3 copies of any music from your membership to your
friends"

